# speaking of rivet chassis........?



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, in another thread I put up a quiz on afx rivet chassis but that lead me to a qs I need to ask about the t jet closed solid chassis, was wondering why there was a open rivet t jet before the 1970 and 71 afx solid rivet came out ? Were they keeping cost down between these years, also leads me to this qs of why didnt they stick to solid threw the whole t jet line into early afx, keep cost down in the 1960s? What years exactly was the open rivet t jet ? Please give me details on all 3 of these qs..... Thankyou all


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok so I found out some good info on other sites about my qs (in a round about way if u will) turns out I spoke to someone that worked at aurora with my parents that knew about this, it turns out that the solid rivet non mag. Chassis made from 1970 to only 72 is even more rare than any solid rivet tjet and if u have a none singapore solid non mag. chassis it is even rarer (usa version) no wonder why I hardly see any solid rivet non mag chassis on the web anymore.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Yup, there are dated chassis, chassis that say and don't say singapore, and open and closed rivet. Personally, I collect the non-mag chassis for all of my AFX cars. I have a couple of dated chassis and many solid rivets, solid rivets being my personal favourite. Happy hunting!


----------

